# Rack spacing help please



## bigbluetruck (Mar 3, 2015)

Getting closer to being done on my fridge build, Im wondering about distance from my heater element to the first food rack.  Im thinking about going about 5 inches in between each rack in case I want to do a lot of ribs.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 4, 2015)

Make the racks removable....  space them so you have good air flow...  stagger the meat...  no problems...


----------



## bigbluetruck (Mar 4, 2015)

That is what I plan on doing, just wondering on the height of the first rack


----------



## gary s (Mar 4, 2015)

You have to figure what you will smoking and allow head room for that  ie   Pork Butt, Turkey,  Things that are tall

Gary


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 4, 2015)

Hello.  I have the same question.  I have a fridge to convert.  BUT seems we aren't going to get a an exact measurement.  I know I would not offer an exact measurement here either!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I will give you my thoughts for what it is worth.  My advice and $3.00 will buy you a cup of coffee in most places.  So you want to add a diffuser plate above your heat source.  Say 6"-8" above the heat source minimum depending on the height of the first cooking rack.  Then judging by my Weber kettle, 12"ish from the diffuser ( the diffuser plate will radiate quite a bit of heat? ) to first rack and then you cook mostly by indirect heat; so maybe more??  Then the first rack which should be for a drip pan.  Say 2"-3" for a foil pan?  So we are looking at 18"-20" minimum above the top of the heat source for your first cooking rack?  These are *untried* figures I have rolling round in my head.  In other words it's an out right *GUESS*!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## bigbluetruck (Mar 4, 2015)

My fridge is pretty small so Im trying to get as much useable space as possible, so Ive sunk my heater element down into the bottom of my fridge using a 6" deep stainless steel pan, then Im going to use a heat SS heat deflector right at the top and then Im using another SS tray that's 3/4" tall as a secondary heat diffuser/ drip pan.  Im trying to do this right the first time, I wish I had another smoker to look at to go off of but unfortunately I don't. 

The inside of my fridge is 32x23x14 so head room isn't a huge problem just trying to see how close the bottom food rack should be


----------

